# maximum chandelier weight



## gregorytoday (May 11, 2010)

does anyone know what the maximum chandelier weight allowed in a residencial house, before the need for reinforcement behind the wall? I have a 42 pound lighting fixture, and wondering if i need reinforcement?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gregorytoday said:


> does anyone know what the maximum chandelier weight allowed in a residencial house, before the need for reinforcement behind the wall? I have a 42 pound lighting fixture, and wondering if i need reinforcement?


 

switch box with madison clamps and 6/32's will hold it:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What brand and model box do you have installed already?


----------



## gregorytoday (May 11, 2010)

just a one light fixture, nothing fancy right now


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Read all of this article but this will get you going.



> 314.27 Outlet Boxes.
> (A) Boxes at Luminaire Outlets. Boxes used at luminaire or lampholder outlets in a ceiling shall be designed for the purpose and shall be required to support a luminaire weighing a minimum of 23 kg (50 lb). Boxes used at luminaire or lampholder outlets in a wall shall be designed for the purpose and shall be marked on the interior to indicate the maximum weight of the luminaire that is permitted to be supported by the box in the wall, if other than 23 kg (50 lb). At every outlet used exclusively for lighting, the box shall be designed or installed so that a luminaire may be attached.
> Exception: A wall-mounted luminaire weighing not more than 3 kg (6 lb) shall be permitted to be supported on other boxes or plaster rings that are secured to other boxes, provided the luminaire or its supporting yoke is secured to the box with no fewer than two No. 6 or larger screws.
> (B) Maximum Luminaire Weight. Outlet boxes or fittings designed for the support of luminaires and installed as required by 314.23 shall be permitted to support a luminaire weighing 23 kg (50 lb) or less. A luminaire that weighs more than 23 kg (50 lb) shall be supported independently of the outlet box unless the outlet box is listed and marked for the maximum weight to be supported.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

not likely, but depends on the house. if its an old beach shack built from tree twigs, might be too heavy. if its a new house, its probably fine.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

